# New to forum from Ga.



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Heya Gum, welcome onboard. I m a south of you but not too far. Enjoy the site, hope to see ya around!


----------



## gumbee51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks ! devdog looking foward to chatting with you looking foward to spring .i guess in your area tulip poplar is your major flow as is mine. ought to be a great honey flow this year if the weather is good . one thing for sure we have had plenty of rain this year and now snow;nectar secretion should be great. hope you have a great season! gumbee


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, do you have any specific questions, want to catch up on the changes, or learn all you can? I have mostly beginner and intermediate information on my websites.

americasbeekeeper.com
americasbeekeeper.org


----------



## gumbee51 (Feb 5, 2010)

mostly i have questions about traceheal and varroa mites treatment options. 
also hive beetles. thanks for offering your website information.i will place in my bookmarks now. hope the weather cooperates and you enjoy a great new bee year!

gumbee51


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

permission to come aboard GRANTED, welcome to the forum


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

welcome to the forum. hope you enjoy it ask any questions we are here to help. if you don't ask you will never know. try our chat room lots of good people with lot of experience.
Don


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

There is a drug or chemical for every problem. The thing that never changed is the diseases, pests and parasites are developing resistance to the chemicals and they have side-effects. 
For Varroa choose Formic acid, Fluvalinate, or Coumaphose. Warning Coumaphose messes up humans worse than mites or bees. Wear plastic gloves, wash your hands or get someone you do not like to put the strips in. Natural treatments for Varroa are screened bottom boards, traps with oil in the bottom, sacrificial drone combs, like Pierco green frames, and requeening with hygenic stock like SMR, VSH or Minnesota hygenic.
Combatting Tracheal mites use menthol, vegetable oil patties, or requeen. 
Requeen is a recurring theme for everything except American foulbrood. Besides a healthier, younger, vigorous queen, it breaks the brood cycle so the mites do not have a host to reproduce for several weeks.


----------



## gumbee51 (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks to all for the welcome!
i am presently using screened bottom boards,drone combs,and powered sugar.hope to continue to monitor for mites and use ipm methods as much as possible. saw mite away quick strips in brushy mt. catalog;sounds great. what are your thoughts on this product? what is SMR, VSH and when is the best time of year to break the brood cycle by requeening?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The most important point with miticides, strips in the hive is to follow the directions. If it is left in too long mites and small hive beetles develop resistance so none of us can use that product. You cannot use strips when the girls are gathering honey for human consumption. Recent research you can find at IFAS (University of Florida) shows the strips and chemicals are almost worthless already. IFAS also used powdered sugar and it showed short term mite reduction and the mites were back in power in several weeks. Suppress Mite Reproduction (SMR) and Varroa Suppression Hygeine VSH were the precursors to Minnesota Hygenic breeding in that order. see the original work and IPM at
http://www.beebehavior.com/bee_enemies.php
Requeening is easiest when there is nectar coming in and hardest when the workers are unemployed or overworked just to survive. I won't touch the current state of the Union or how drones are nearly worthless. I said drones not politicians read carefully.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome back. the mite away strips look to be a good option to use and they can be used during a honey flow. this product is one of the few that you can use during a honey flow. I dont use the check mite, or apistan these are hard chems. they leave residue in the comb for years to come. the formic acid doesnt do that. it is alot safer to use just use common sense when applying it. it is also tempature sensitive just pay attn. when you apply it. the small hive beetle is a problem down here. dont put hives in shade (full sun is best) and keep strong hives. VSH is bees that have the ability to uncap and remove larvae that has reproductive mite in the cells. SMR is what the the VSH bees where called to start with and then it was changed to VSH. I havent heard that they came from MSH. Good Luck and let me know if I can help...David


----------

